# Overclocking C2D E6550



## jackal_79 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi,
 Iam planning to overclock existing CPU if possible.Please go through my config and suggest:

Proc:      Intel C2D E6550 @ 2.33Ghz
Mobo:     Asus P5G41T-M LX
RAM:      G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT)
PSU:       Corsair VX450

1) First of all i want to know if overclocking above rig is possible.If so, how much can i OC it? 
2) If above is possible which CPU cooler should i buy? ( CM Hyper TX3 EVO or CM Hyper 212 EVO)
3) Can someone suggest a guide for OC' ing the above?


----------



## pramudit (Dec 17, 2012)

G series chip-set don't support overclocking FSB/CPU in bios. You can use setFSB in windows but it is not recommended, I tried it several times and all i got was a hang on my computer as soon as i overclocked more than 5-10mhz....


----------



## Naxal (Jan 16, 2013)

> 1) First of all i want to know if overclocking above rig is possible.If so, how much can i OC it?



G41 is linked with Memory and processor FSB.

In case of C2D E6550, processor is already having 1333 Mhz FSB meaning running the RAMs in also @ 1333 MHz.

There are two ways to OC, either increase the multiple or increase the FSB. Now C2D E6550 is locked processor hence no chance of playing with multiple value. That leaves with only option towards FSB where I doubt much can be done since you are already at boards MAX supports FSB value for RAM.


----------



## lakeport (Jan 26, 2013)

1. It should be possible, i have a Jetway motherboard and i was able to OC my E4500 from 2.2 to 2.43 GHz, so with an Asus board and G.Skill you'll be fine.

2. I'll recommend the Hyper 212 EVO, but don't buy it unless you're sure that your system can be overclocked that high. The last thing you want is buying a cooler and then realizing that you don't need it because your overclock isn't high enough to need an aftermarket cooler(i'm on the stock cooler BTW)

3. Use this guide. I used it, if I wasn't limited by my mobo and RAM i'd have OC'ed even higher. It a good guide.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 26, 2013)

^^

E4500 is having FSB of 800 Mhz, even in G41 chipset, it would have been possible to clock it till 3.6GHz 

but with a processor which is already having FSB of 1333, options are pretty much locked, since OC in G41, processor FSB is linked with RAM FSB and G41 cant support RAM speed beyond 1333 Mhz !!!


----------

